

Post pc has nothing to do with windows - playhard
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/02/post-pc-has-nothing-to-do-with-windows/

======
zmmmmm
> there aren’t any other tablets that are worth a damn

There's almost a smell of desperation in how determined the Apple centered
blogosphere is to ignore or write off Android / Honeycomb right now.

I went to a workshop the other day, the score was three Transformers to one
iPad; ASUS just upped their estimates recently to 800,000 per quarter. A
colleague at work told me her husband was getting one. He just wanted
something different from the iPad.

I'm not claiming they are anything like competition for the iPad yet in a
market sense. They are a niche obsession, mainly among geeks. But the Galaxy
Tab - thinner, lighter, better screen than the iPad? So good Apple is suing in
panic to stop it before it even hits the shelves? "Not worth a damn"? Come on
MG ...

------
ap22213
I love the form factor of my ipad, but realistically, it's nothing more than a
media reader to me. With my bluetooth keyboard, it gets about 5-10% better.

But, for it to become my laptop replacement, it would need an entirely new
operating system. Its current OS is just a toy, as far as I'm concerned.

Of course - I realize that 80% of the population aren't doing 'computing' -
they're mainly viewing media with a few edits here and there.

~~~
cgrand-net
iOS isn't that much a toy if you consider it as the OS of an inout/output
device (aka a dumb terminal).

------
beej71
"I’m writing this on my laptop (a MacBook Air), but I really just want to be
browsing the web on my iPad right now."

So... why aren't we blogging on our iPad? I call BS on this "post PC" thing.
The iPad is not the right tool for _every_ job.

------
pointyhat
Maybe for Joe Bloggs who uses their "computer toaster" for the usual purposes:
Facebook, email, twitter, music, movies, pr0n and being a good little
consumer.

However, those of us who really NEED to do work on a machine, it'll never cut
it and neither will the cloud.

If it goes closed everywhere, I'm out.

